# Hair Cut DAY!



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

So I bought a new trimmer and it arrived yesterday and I already have 3 bald goaties LOL I love it!! They aren't impressed and I'm getting better each goat I trim but some before and after pictures of the girls for you to see. Today I just did Andromeda, Lorraine and Cavatina. I'm so itchy with hair!
First post is BEFORE


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Now AFTER

Cavatina is the Red Buckskin and Andromeda is the Moon spotted Buckskin. Lorraine is the Black moon spotted doe in the next post


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Continued


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Done


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Love the moon spots! Beautiful goats!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

But, Lorraine's beard is gone.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

If you rub baby powder or cornstarch on your showing skin nefore you start or even after is fine.... the hair will just fall off. You can also do the same thing for sand as well. .


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

So very pretty ohlala: Everytime I see goats before and after a shave, I am always so amazed at how they change! Its like a completely new goat!


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

And then Madeline and JASPER! I didn't think I was ever going to get done with him, He had that winter cotton just thick all over his coat. OMG Brushing and trimming and brushing and trimming!!


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

They look great! Good job! My girls used to show cows for 4-H but we did the clipping it’s a lot of work and the hair sticks to your skin. They will enjoy their summer cuts


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

They look good. Jasper sort of unsure what you were doing back there.lol


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I can't imagine clipping a whole cow! Let alone more than one O.O That's a lot of work!

I was having a terrible time getting a rear pic on Jasper, he kept coming to me and this was the best I got before he turned around to come to me again. UGH


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Looks good! My kids show breeding Boer goats, and I wish sometimes we could just shave them (but flies/gnats/bugs are so bad that would be the issue!). It's a fitting fiasco lol. There are people who are amazing with clippers and grooming products, and then... there is me lol


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Its definitely a learning curve. I still have to touch up Andy's knees LOL its like I forgot to trim the knees specifically :/


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

FoxRidge said:


> Its definitely a learning curve. I still have to touch up Andy's knees LOL its like I forgot to trim the knees specifically :/


I hear ya lol! I do that all of the time with at least 1 or 2 out of the bunch. I don't have a place in our little barn to clip, so I have to do it outside. Sometimes when I run out of shade and I'm in the sun - white goats - make it hard to see how accurate I am. Clipping and blending the neckline on Boer goats can be such a pain!
When we were at our fair a little over a week ago I had to clip a doe we pulled out of the pasture, quick clip, and you'd think I was drunk while doing it lol! Needless to say I plan on fixing her hopefully tomorrow or Tues before a show later this week. Most of the ones I clipped a few weeks ago are due to be clipped again, so I'm hoping to teach my 12yo daughter so she can learn how to help clip her goats


----------

